# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  भारतीय उपमहादीप में मिलने वाले स्ट्रीट फ़ूड

## navinc4u

*स्ट्रीट फ़ूड ( खोमचे बाला खाना ) पूरे भारतीय उपमहादीप पर प्रसिद्ध है चाहे वो दिल्ली की कचौरी हो या अम्रतसरी  आलू का नान या छोले कुलचे या लखनवी कुल्फी* *स्वाद में किसी भी पांच सितारा होटल के खाने को मात दे सकने वाले स्ट्रीट फ़ूड सर्व सुलभ होते है तथा स्थानीय खानपान के प्रतीक होते है* 
*इस सूत्र में इसी प्रकार के खानों का ज़िक्र होगा* 
*आप से अनुरोध है अपने शहर के स्ट्रीट फ़ूड के बारे में इस सूत्र में बताये*

----------


## navinc4u

*सबसे पहले में पाकिस्तान के पेशावर इलाके में मिलाने वाली एक बड़ी रोटी के चित्र प्रेषित करूँगा 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 1
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 2
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 3
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 4
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 5
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 6
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 7
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 8
*

----------


## navinc4u

*पेशावरी  बड़ी रोटी 9
*

----------


## chester

*वह क्या बात हैं मित्र , तारकोल के ड्रम  पर ही रोटी सेक दी , दो तीन लोगो का तो खाने का इंतजाम हो ही जायेगा इसमें . 
बहुत बढियां मित्र +++++*

----------


## navinc4u

*कश्मीरी चाय या कहवा 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*कश्मीर में बिकने वाली गुलाबी रंग की चाय होती है 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*जिसके साथ मैदे की रोटी खाई जाती है 
*

----------


## navinc4u

*इसका स्वाद किसी कश्मीरी पंडित से पूछो 
*

----------


## djdaddu.13

मज़ा आ गया मज़ा आ गया मज़ा आ गया

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*स्वादिष्ट सूत्र! आगे भी इंतज़ार रहेगा मित्र!* *ये जो पाकिस्तानी रोटी दिखाई है, ये सिर्फ रोटी है या इससमें कुछ भरा जाता  है, परौंठे टाइप का कुछ? यदि जानकारी हो तो अवश्य बताइयेगा मित्र!*

----------


## navinc4u

> *स्वादिष्ट सूत्र! आगे भी इंतज़ार रहेगा मित्र!* *ये जो पाकिस्तानी रोटी दिखाई है, ये सिर्फ रोटी है या इससमें कुछ भरा जाता  है, परौंठे टाइप का कुछ? यदि जानकारी हो तो अवश्य बताइयेगा मित्र!*


*ये पाकिस्तान के सबसे अविकसित छेत्र पेशावर जो अघोषित युद्ध छेत्र है और जिस तरह के संसाधन हमें बहुत आम लगते है ( केरोसिन , गैस , कोयला आदि ) बहुत कम लोग को उपलब्बध है में बनाई जाते है इसे वो लोग भुने गोस्त के साथ खाते है*

----------


## navinc4u

*लाहौर खाने के मामले में वैसा ही है जैसा अपना दिल्ली आजादी के पहले वाला पंजावी माहौल अभी भी लाहौर में बिधामन है , लाहौर की फ़ूड स्ट्रीट का नाम है ग्वालामंडी , जो पुरानी हवेलियों से घिरी हुयी जगह है और इसके आपस है ***ा बाज़ार , मयो हॉस्पिटल और * *बानसन -वाला  बाज़ार .,ये गली रमजान के अलावा चौबीस घंटे सतो दिन खुली रहती है यंहा की एक और विशेषता ये है किसी एक जगह विथ कर किसी भी दूकान या खोमचे वाले से खाना मंगवा  सकते है* *यंहा मिलाने वाले कुछ व्यंजन है 

हरीसा
चिक्केन  टिक्काह
चिक्केन  कराही 
दाल  चावल 
बिरयानी 
फज्जे  के  पाए 
हलीम 
सीख  कबाब 
पेशावरी  चप्पल  कबाब 
टका  टुक
चार्घा 
Fried  फिश 
हलवा  पूरी 
फलूदा 
क़वाह
कश्मीरी  सब्ज़    चाय  (Green Tea)
लस्सी 
निहारी 
समोसा 
कट्लामा
बरफ   का  गोला 
मुर्ग्ह  चने 
सरदार  की  मछली 
खीर 
Fruit चाट 
दही  भल्ले 
पान 
कपूराय*

----------


## navinc4u

*मारवाड़ का खान-पान
*
यहाँ की विविध तरह की मिठाइयाँ व नमकीने विश्व विख्यात हैं। जोधपुर की मावे की कचौरी, बीकानेर के रसगुल्ले, नागौर के मालपुवे, जैसलमेर के गोडमां, किशनगढ़ के पेठे, मेड़ता के दूध पेड़े, लूणी की केशवबाटी, पाली के गूंजे, नावां के गूंद के पापड़, सांभर की फीणी, खारची की रबड़ी व खुनसुना की जलेबी लाजवाब मानी जाती है। इसी प्रकार बीकानेरी भूजिया, जोधपुरी मिर्ची बड़ा, दाल- मोठ, कोफ्ता व शाही समोसा यहाँ के जाने- माने नमकीन व्यंजन हैं।

----------


## navinc4u

पाँच तरह के खाद्यों से बनी पंचकुट मारवाड़ की अपनी खासियत थी। वे थे -- सागरी, खैर (सुखे मेवे), कुमाथिआ (बील), अमचुर (आम का सुखाया गया मांसल भाग) व मिर्ची।

----------


## Raja44

> *मारवाड़ का खान-पान
> *
> यहाँ की विविध तरह की मिठाइयाँ व नमकीने विश्व विख्यात हैं। जोधपुर की मावे की कचौरी, बीकानेर के रसगुल्ले, नागौर के मालपुवे, जैसलमेर के गोडमां, किशनगढ़ के पेठे, मेड़ता के दूध पेड़े, लूणी की केशवबाटी, पाली के गूंजे, नावां के गूंद के पापड़, सांभर की फीणी, खारची की रबड़ी व खुनसुना की जलेबी लाजवाब मानी जाती है। इसी प्रकार बीकानेरी भूजिया, जोधपुरी मिर्ची बड़ा, दाल- मोठ, कोफ्ता व शाही समोसा यहाँ के जाने- माने नमकीन व्यंजन हैं।


पाली मारवाड का गुलाब हलवा भी बडा लजीज होता है

----------


## navinc4u

*आज बाजार में 36 प्रकार के अचार एवं 50 प्रकार के मुरब्बे, चटनी, जैम, जैली मौजूद हैं जो लोगों की मांग के अनुरूप विभिन्न जायकों में उपलब्ध कराए जा रहे हैं। किन्तु राजस्थान के भरतपुर जिले के भुसावर कस्बे में बनाए जाने वाले अचार व अन्य प्रसंस्कृत उत्पाद चटकारेदार ही नहीं अपितु पौष्टिकता से भी भरपूर हैं। करीब 45 हजार की आबादी वाले भुसावर कस्बे में अचार-मुरब्बे का तकरीबन 5 करोड़ रुपये का व्यापार होता है। कुछ अचार उत्पादक तो देश के विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में अचार-मुरब्बा विक्रय के लिए भिजवाते हैं। यहां तक कि जम्मू-कश्मीर के श्रीनगर में भी भुसावर का अचार पहुंचता है।**भुसावर कस्बे में आम एवं नींबू का अचार अपनी अलग खासियत व पहचान रखता है। कस्बे के आसपास के क्षेत्रों में आम व नींबू का भरपूर उत्पादन होता है जहां से अचार निर्माता थोक-भाव में खरीदकर अचार तैयार करते हैं। खासकर आम के अचार में सरसों के तेल का उपयोग किया जाता है और यह तेल भी स्थानीय बाजार से खरीदा जाता है। सरसों का उत्पादन भी भरतपुर क्षेत्र में सर्वाधिक होने के कारण इसका तेल अन्य प्रदेशों के मुकाबले सस्ता पड़ता है।**36 तरह के अचार, 72 तरह के मसालों के साथ भुसावर कस्बे में अचार निर्माण का कार्य करीबन 25 इकाइयों द्वारा किया जा रहा है। इन इकाइयों में प्रत्यक्ष एवं अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से लगभग 400 लोगों को रोजगार मिल रहा है। ये सभी इकाइयां खादी ग्रामोद्योग द्वारा पंजीकृत हैं। इनमें से आठ बड़ी इकाइयां पूरे देश में अचार व मुरब्बा की सप्लाई करती हैं। भुसावर में 36 प्रकार के अचारों के निर्माण में 72 प्रकार के मसाले इस्तेमाल किये जाते हैं। लेकिन कुछ मामलों में अचार की तासीर के आधार पर मसालों की मात्रा में कमी या वृद्धि की जाती है।**भुसावर में मुख्य रूप से आम, नींबू, लिसोडा, कैर, लालमिर्च, हरी मिर्च, हल्दी, लहसुन, अदरक, करेला, गोभी, मटर सहित 36 प्रकार के अचारों के अलावा आम, सेब, करौंदा आदि का मुरब्बा भी तैयार किया जाता है। इसके अलावा पंचरंगी चटनी, मुनक्का चटनी, चैरी आदि का भी निर्माण किया जाता है। भुसावर कस्बे में अचार निर्माण करने वाली मालती ग्रामोद्योग नामक इकाई प्रतिवर्ष करीबन 300 क्विंटल आम व नींबू का अचार तैयार करती है। वहीं खादी समिति द्वारा प्रतिवर्ष 500 क्विंटल अचार तैयार किया जाता है।**इन अचारों के निर्माण में मुख्य रूप से सौंफ, कलौंजी, मेथी, हींग, अजवायन, चार प्रकार के नमक, गरम मसाला, लौंग, डोडा, दालचीनी, तेजपात, धनिया, जीरा, राई, हल्दी, लालमिर्च आदि का उपयोग किया जाता है। इनमें से अधिकांश को आयुर्वेद में रोग निरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने वाला, पाचन शक्ति क्रिया में सहायक एवं पौष्टिकता बढ़ाने वाला बताया गया है। अचार निर्माण में काम आने वाले इन सभी मसालों को बाजार से साबुत खरीदकर घर पर ही तैयार किया जाता है ताकि इनकी शुद्धता बनी रह सके।**भुसावर के अचार अपनी विशिष्ट पहचान एवं गुणवत्ता के कारण देश के अधिकांश क्षेत्रों में पैठ बना रहे हैं। लेकिन अचार उत्पादक इकाइयों के पास पर्याप्त संसाधन नहीं होने के कारण वे इस अचार को प्रदर्शनियों एवं वाहनों के माध्यम से उत्तरी भारत में विक्रय कर रहे हैं। दिल्ली के हाट बाजार में भी भुसावर के अचार की अच्छी बिक्री होती है। इसके अलावा जम्मू कश्मीर के श्रीनगर के बाजार में भी भुसावर का अचार पहुंच गया है जिसका मुख्य कारण इसकी गुणवत्ता माना जाता है। इस अचार की सर्वाधिक बिक्री राजस्थान, उत्तरप्रदेश, मध्यप्रदेश एवं गुजरात राज्यों में होती है।*

----------


## navinc4u

*अचार निर्माताओं को अचार व अन्य प्रसंस्कृत उत्पादों को बेहतर तरीके से तैयार करने के लिए क्षेत्र में कार्यरत लुपिन ह्यूमन वैलफेयर एण्ड रिसर्च फाउण्डेशन के विशेषज्ञों ने प्रशिक्षण दिया। इसके अलावा अचार की गुणवत्ता में सुधार लाने तथा डिब्बाबन्दी कराने की विधि का प्रशिक्षण राष्ट्रीय बागवानी बोर्ड के सहयोग से आयोजित किया गया। उसी का परिणाम रहा कि भुसावर के दो अचार उत्पादकों को एफपीओ के प्रमाण पत्र मिल गए। लुपिन संस्था ने अचार निर्माताओं को सिडबी, खादी बोर्ड एवं अन्य राष्ट्रीयकृत बैंकों से ऋण एवं अनुदान उपलब्ध कराया तथा इन्हें अपने उत्पादों को प्रदर्शित करने के लिए दिल्ली हाट व अन्य राष्ट्रीय मेलों में भिजवाया।**यह सत्य है कि स्थानीय संसाधनों के आधार पर शुरू किया गया कोई भी व्यवसाय नुकसानदायक सिद्ध नहीं हो सकता किन्तु यह जरूरी है कि व्यवसाय को ईमानदारी से किया जाए और उसमें गुणवत्ता पर विशेष ध्यान दिया जाए। ऐसा ही हुआ है भुसावर के अचार उद्योग में, जो अपनी गुणवत्ता एवं विशेष स्वाद के कारण पूरे देश में अपनी पहचान बना रहा है।*

----------


## shahbaaz4

बहुत हो रोचक जानकारी है

----------


## navinc4u



----------

